# Unwanted ferret



## catchmarcus (May 12, 2019)

I’ve got a ferret that needs rehoming ASAP due to me moving home .. anybody who wants it can email me ..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

WOW!

Not sure a poll is appropriate.

I would ask why you can’t take it with you but probably best re-homed actually as it doesn’t sound like you give a damn about it tbh.

Maybe best to try a rescue?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw hes lovely. Please don't give him away, please find a reputable ferret rescue in your area who will vet out any potential new owner carefully. If you just give him away to anyone he is likely to fall into the wrong hands. What area are you in? Maybe I, or another member, could suggest a good rescue near you.


----------



## catchmarcus (May 12, 2019)

I’m in Rossendale Lancashire ... I do give a damn I don’t know how to use this site so the poll thing was an accident I’m just trying to find some suggestions really if I didn’t care I’d just let him run away ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

catchmarcus said:


> I'm in Rossendale Lancashire ... I do give a damn I don't know how to use this site so the poll thing was an accident I'm just trying to find some suggestions really if I didn't care I'd just let him run away ...


I've found this list of ferret rescues, there are a couple in Lancashire area. http://www.boltonferretwelfare.uk/ferretrescues.html

I'm not sure how far away these rescues are from you but I know they a really excellent ones - http://prospectferretrescue.org/

https://www.southcheshireferretrescue.co.uk/

If you can't take him to these, you could still try contacting the rescues, they may be able to give you advice & information of somewhere in your area.


----------

